# Bikeparks in Hannover oder Hildesheim



## Alphafixx (29. Juni 2019)

Guten Tag!

Ich suche ein paar Bikeparks in Hildesheim und Hannover oder auch dazwischen. Am besten wären welcher in Sarstedt. Kennt da jemand welche? 
Ich danke im Voraus


----------



## Cheet (15. August 2019)

schauste hier 






						Biken im Deister [Teil 4]
					

Wenn Du Dich maulst und krank meldest beim AG und dann zufällig zeitgleich über solche Verletzungen spekuliert wird und dein AG die Spekulation zugetragen bekommt fändest du das auch noch in Ordnung?  Ich meine macht was ihr nicht lassen könnt. In Ordnung finde ich das deswegen noch lange nicht.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (15. August 2019)

oder da, wenn es denn fertig ist . . . http://www.bikeparkjahrtausendblick.de/de/






						Bikepark Jahr1000Blick - Steinbergen bei Rinteln (NDS)
					

Da hier im Board noch keine Info zu sein scheint, hier die Kurzinfo, dass wir im Norden wohl Zuwachs bekommen.  Gerade mal 30km vom Deister entfernt, haben die Jungs vom Jahr1000Blick e.V. einen Meilenstein in der Planung ihres Vorhabens erreicht:  Das Tourismus Zentrum Rinteln hat für den...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------

